# Budgie vitamin care



## Anish_kautkar (Sep 17, 2018)

Do healthy budgies need to be kept in sunlight daily compulsorily???


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Budgies need some access to UV light daily, whether it is from sunlight or an avian UV light.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
It is not necessary for a budgie to be in direct sunlight or an Avian UV light on a daily basis.

A budgie can easily get the Vitamin D3 it needs from the Soluvite D supplement.

Soluvite D by Vetafarm

My birds get sunlight through a window which does not provide UV rays and do perfectly well with the Vitamin D supplement--as do many budgies. 

If a full spectrum light is used, it is very important it not be used for longer than recommended each day.

Full Spectrum Lighting - How much should a budgie get

Best wishes*


----------

